# US Dropship Fullfilment



## sugarcane (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, Anyone can help me? im looking for professional DTG / Vinyl print to Fulfill the dropship quantity from my site 

usually a one month quantity is up to 2500 tees with a bulk orders, and we send to world wide, if anyone have own DTG services or your own company please send the propose budget to me quickly

please describe the price for the tees, print cost ( DTG / vinyl ) and shipping cost to state and worldwide.

many many thanks for the help.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## coolpet (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking for one as well, please email me ballroom42 AT hotmail


----------

